# Elmira Stove Works 1100



## Burgeogull (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi everyone,

This is my first time posting so please bear with me. I just bought my first wood stove to put in my home. I think it’s an older one, maybe from the 80s. It’s an Elmira Stove Works model 1100. I’ll try to attach a photo here too. What I’d like to know is just how old it is I’d like some reviews on it.


----------



## bholler (Oct 21, 2018)

Burgeogull said:


> View attachment 231468
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a ul tag on the back of it?


----------



## Burgeogull (Oct 21, 2018)

bholler said:


> Is there a ul tag on the back of it?



Here’s the tag on the back.


----------

